# Cat litter recommendations



## Caramac71 (8 January 2015)

Our elderly cat has recently decided he no longer wants to go outside for toileting so we have introduced litter trays.  I've been using the cheap clumping litter from the supermarket which me and the cat don't have a problem with, but hubby is having a bit of a meltdown about the weight of it in the black bin bags.

So can anyone recommend a lightweight cat litter?  Preferably not too expensive as cat has kidney disease so tends to drink and urinate quite a lot, and I have 2 litter trays for him so will be getting through quite a lot!


----------



## missmatch (8 January 2015)

Catsan is one of the lightest litters on the market. Wood pellet litter is also quite light and is always on offer at pets at home. B&M sell it too
I use golden grey master litter which is incredibly economical and seems to lock smells quite well.


----------



## FubsyMog (8 January 2015)

I prefer the wood pellets if I have to use litter. Hate the clay stuff as it is utterly filthy - at least the dust from the pellets is easy to sweep/hoover. I don't find even a full (large) tray's worth overly heavy.


----------



## sarahann1 (8 January 2015)

I second wood pellets, they work really well, help trap in smells, very easy to clean out and not very heavy.


----------



## Emma_H (8 January 2015)

My old lady has kidney disease too, I liked normal Catsan but it's a bit harsh on her thin skin so I use Catsan clumping as it's fine grain. Not great as it walks out all over the place!!! It doesn't smell though.
I tried pellets and wish I could use them but again she won't use it as not comfortable on her elderly paws.


----------



## cold_feet (8 January 2015)

Another vote for wood pellets.  I find it cleaner and much cheaper.  You need a much smaller volume than others I have tried - this also keeps the weight down.


----------



## FubsyMog (8 January 2015)

Emma_H said:



			I tried pellets and wish I could use them but again she won't use it as not comfortable on her elderly paws.
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried lightly wetting and agitating the pellets to make them break down first? Just a thought that occurred to me, knowing how it turns to sawdust once they've pee'd in it. Might be soft enough for elderly paws.


----------



## Emma_H (8 January 2015)

That's a good idea, I put them in dry last time I tried. Will try again and let you know how I get on.
Thanks Fubsymog


----------



## FubsyMog (8 January 2015)

Emma_H said:



			That's a good idea, I put them in dry last time I tried. Will try again and let you know how I get on.
Thanks Fubsymog 

Click to expand...


Glad to be of assistance. Hope it works for you - not actually tried it myself as I put them in dry for my two lumps who don't yet care about such delicacies!


----------



## chestnut cob (8 January 2015)

We use wood pellets.  A big sack is about £9 from Pets At Home.

I did wonder about using equine wood pellets... are they the same thing?  It works out far cheaper to buy a huge sack from Countrywide, than to buy specific cat wood pellets. But wasn't sure if they are the same...


----------



## MotherOfChickens (8 January 2015)

I think some of the small animal pellet litter has disinfectants in it but I use the horses straw pellet bedding and its fine.


----------



## Princess Rosie (8 January 2015)

I find catsan absolutely awful and litter tray stinks. We use the lightweight clumping cat litter from morrisons and it is the best one we've found, doesn't leave powder on the paws either leaving your house looking like it's been dusted for finger prints!


----------



## Goldenstar (8 January 2015)

Wood pellets are great .
But our old cat who has just started having a tray is using megazorb horse bedding it's very light .


----------



## EventingMum (8 January 2015)

We've recently changed to silica gel cat litter and find it really good. In the past we've used wood pellets, clay, catsan etc but this is definitely better. The litter box hardly smells and we throw out much less each day. The crystals absorb the wet and and will gradually turn yellow, once they have turned yellow we throw them out.  It's a little more pricey then some other litters but we find we're using less and the lack of smell makes it worth it.


----------



## Lindylouanne (8 January 2015)

I use the Worlds Best Cat Litter which is maize based. Light, clumps really well and doesn't smell at all. Biodegradable and can be composted. It can leave a bit on the trap mat outside the door but it doesn't leave a trail.

It can be expensive at Pets at Home so I get mine from Amazon. 12 kg bag for £29 lasts three months for 4 cats.


----------



## highlandponygirl (8 January 2015)

I buy my cat litter from Sainsburys, there own branded one £1.30 a bag, and it's the only one I would buy. It's really good at covering odour and dries quickly so doesn't stick to the bottom of the tray. Nothing worse than having to scrape clumps of cat psss out lol, the smell is eye watering


----------



## Highlands (8 January 2015)

Equine pellets use them in the stables too


----------



## Emma_H (9 January 2015)

Megazorb, there's an idea. Goldenstar, does it trek round the house on paws?


----------

